# 30 amp receptacle & Honda EU2000i



## tanq50 (May 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to this and have a 30 amp 120v receptacle on my emergency transfer switch at home (socket has 4 prongs similar to picture below. I have recently acquired a Honda EU2000i (other picture below) which only has two 20 amp standard receptacles. Is there cable that I can get/make that will allow the generator to operate through the transfer switch to power some limited circuits? I realize I won't be able to power everything, but would like to be able to power some items in the event of a power failure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Can easily be done. 
By yourself or an electrician
A "few" items is on the right track.
Add the watts on your items together, stay under 2000 watts.


----------

